# Tool Stand



## boatz (Nov 17, 2013)

I just started woodworking this year. To learn techniques, I've started with building for my shop which is small - a one car garage that also houses a car. This is my first project. It is a station for my miter saw primarily. I used ideas from a lot of different areas and created my own mashup. The miter saw can be removed and placed in the center tray to have a large work area. The left area is storage for my bench grinder and can be set up on the top. I just finished it today and now it's on to the next project.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Good job, looks like plenty of starge also.


----------



## LeeInAZ (Aug 16, 2011)

II took the same approach when I started woodworking. Building your shop cabinets is a great way to hone skills and practice your techniques.

Very nice work.


----------



## English (May 10, 2014)

Great looking cabinet, Good storage for your tools. I plan to build more storage cabinets soon.


----------



## dirtycurty (Jan 29, 2014)

That is a really nice cabinet!!!!!!!! I do have a question and a suggestion, what is in what looks like a big drawer on the right side? Suggestion, if you already don't have one how about a wooden box of some sort to put in the spot where the miter saw is? when you stow away the saw below you can insert the box on the bench and have a full length flat work surface.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Great job. I like the setup.
Those woodpecker multiknobs are great; I use them all over the shop.


----------



## nes_matt (Jul 8, 2014)

This is great. I want to do something very similar, but have a bay for my thickness planer so the surface can be the infeed and out feed table. Either that or, if I can come up with a clever way to keep the fences aligned for the cut off saw, swap the paner and cut off in the same position with different bases so they line ip with the deck properly.


----------

